# dark leopard gecko skin



## murray.jenkins (May 3, 2011)

Hi,
I just checked on my leopard gecko and his skin looks much much darker than usual. Only yesterday evening I picked him up and his markings were normal. 
Can anyone suggest a reason for this?


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Darker? Brighter?

How long you had him? Do you have before and after pics?

I'm just wondering if you've only just got him and he's just shed for the first time since getting him and you're mistaking it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

they change colour a fair bit with mood, time of month etc, is he due a shed? My super snow is very dramatic about his shed one day he's normal the next he's very dark. Also check your temps etc just to be sure


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

Echo my female gecko done this a while back. She is a high yellow and she use to go a purple colour. Make sure your temps are correct, as leopard geckos tend to change colours (darker) if they are too cold. But like above said, if your temps are correct it could be a mood thing. or due to shed. How long have you had your leopard geckos, is it eating and doing everything it should be well and okay ?


----------



## murray.jenkins (May 3, 2011)

The temperature on the hot side is usually between 87 and 92 Fahrenheit. The viv is heated with a heat mat and I guess it gets quite cold at night. I've had him for 2 weeks and he's shed once. He went very pale before shedding. I took his hide off him and his colours were very vivid and dark. He appears to be back to normal now, but I was just a bit concerned. 
Thanks for all your help and advice.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

murray.jenkins said:


> The temperature on the hot side is usually between 87 and 92 Fahrenheit. The viv is heated with a heat mat and I guess it gets quite cold at night. I've had him for 2 weeks and he's shed once. He went very pale before shedding. I took his hide off him and his colours were very vivid and dark. He appears to be back to normal now, but I was just a bit concerned.
> Thanks for all your help and advice.


you would be best giving its hide back mate as its young it will need to fell secure. maybe another reason he did go darker was because you took the hide away, they dont like change at all


----------

